# Where to buy rimless tanks?



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone know of a place to buy rimless tanks? Local or online? 

(I'm looking for a tank anywhere from 20g-40g)


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Last time I was at April's, she had quite a few for sale


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

hi no..not now..all gone..only have a pico jbh tank. 3 gallons. and some square ones but corners on it. and not that big.


----------



## Munster Tankguy (Apr 22, 2010)

*Rimless Tanks*

I have three sizes available. These are three piece rimless tanks. Unique shape and profile.

Check out this link:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/munster-tanks-44/rimless-mini-munster-tanks-available-stock-556/

Happy tank hunting!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon tank that has a bottom rim but it comes off, is that somthing you would be intrested in?


----------

